# FOR SALE: Canon EOS 5D Mark II,Nikon D3X



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2010)

Dear Mr. Wood,
 Can I buy five Nikon D3x cameras at the cheap,affordable price of $999 each, in US funds? Or could I perhaps trade half of a semi-tuck load of canned SPAM for four D3x bodies, along with a case of cold Guinness Stout beer in 1-litre bottles?


Anxiously awaiting your reply,
Derrel


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Derrel (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm bummed--the mods clipped the SPAMMER's funny original offer for incredibly low-priced photo goods!! I wanna' send thousands of dollars to some guy with a hotmail address or a skype number--yeah, baby, that's the ticket@!!@


----------



## AlexL (Jun 11, 2010)

yea, incredibly low price for most of the goods  The 1000D he posted is 25% more expensive than what we can get here!


----------

